# Goat passing afterbirth 3 days later?!



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, for all those that helped me with the sick little girl thread, thank you! She is doing sooo good now! But, I just came out to find her mama is not ok. She has afterbirth looking "stuff" coming out, and she gave birth days ago. She gave birth to 6 kids, yes 6! But 5 were dead. I thought she passed everything after, but what is going on here? What should I do? Also, do I pull the kid back off her? Could her milk pass some sort of infection?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That looks normal, it is just mucus cleaning out of her womb as it goes back into shape. You will probably see this off and on for a couple weeks with the huge load she had. No need to pull the kid. Just check mom's temp one or twice a day for a few days and keep her wiped up for comfort.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Whew, ok thank you! I don't remember her passing stuff for this long in her past 2 births, but maybe she just had way more this time because of how many there were. That's why I love this forum, it is perfect for us beginners who haven't learned it all yet!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I agree with Goathiker, and if you want to be a worry wort, like many of us do, keep checking her temperature and watch that she doesn't go off feed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, normal, she will do that for a while. 

As long as it doesn't stink, she is doing OK. Clean out is good.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Did you have to go in and assist with the births of the dead ones?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

No, I came out to check on her and missed the birth by a matter of minutes. The babies were already out and dead


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I too agree...normal clean out....: )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Chessa said:


> No, I came out to check on her and missed the birth by a matter of minutes. The babies were already out and dead


So sad, I am so sorry.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Were they dead inside her do you think?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

It's hard to tell. 3 of them were in the sac still, so my guess is they were still alive, but I didn't get to them in time and they couldn't break through (breaks my heart I couldn't save them!). The other two were pretty small, so maybe just didn't get enough nutrition because there were too many of them in there.


----------

